# Skinny Jeans--Yay or nay?



## mgrattan (Jul 29, 2006)

Seeing as all the clothing companies are jumping on the skinny jean bandwagon, what do ya'll Specktra-ites think of them?


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 29, 2006)

hate them


----------



## calliestar (Jul 29, 2006)

I don't really think they are flattering on any body type except extremely skinny girls and little boys.  To me if you have the slightest bit of hips, they emphasize them in an unflattering way.  Definately not good for people with curves...and by curves I mean any sort of shape.  Skinny jeans are one of those trends that may look decent on super skinny runway models but is just not that flattering on the average person.  

Of course my strong opinion against them could just be because I look terrible in them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Lol


----------



## Lady_MAC (Jul 29, 2006)

I love them, and have been wearing them for years. I don't know what the sudden hype is all about. I didn't even notice the comeback.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jul 31, 2006)

I like them. I could not wear them but I think they look good on some girls. Thin ones. hah.. not extra baggage girls like myself. id look like a fool wearing them.


----------



## inlucesco (Jul 31, 2006)

I'll be wearing my bootcuts till the end of time.


----------



## GODDESS (Jul 31, 2006)

They are super sexy on girls with stick legs.......but they look horrible on girls with real legs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They make your thighs look even bigger!!!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jul 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GODDESS* 
_They are super sexy on girls with stick legs.......but they look horrible on girls with real legs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They make your thighs look even bigger!!!_

 
 haha i call mine horse legs.. cuz they are just that... muscular ugly short legs. haha


----------



## Julie (Jul 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *inlucesco* 
_I'll be wearing my bootcuts till the end of time._

 
Me too!


----------



## JULIA (Aug 1, 2006)

I do not like them...at all.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Aug 1, 2006)

I had a pair of them when I weighed 110 pounds and they still made me look fat!


----------



## dollbabybex (Aug 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lady_MAC* 
_I love them, and have been wearing them for years. I don't know what the sudden hype is all about. I didn't even notice the comeback._

 
couldnt agree more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i'd never wear something just cos its in fashion

ive always wore leopard print and was so peed when it came back.... cos then people thought i was wearing it just to be in fashion


----------



## missdiorable (Aug 1, 2006)

i love them. esp. the express ones


----------



## Kels823 (Aug 1, 2006)

I dont mean to offend NEONE, but IMHO I have never seen one person look good in skinny jeans. Ever. Ever ever. Even skinny girls. Never.


----------



## aziajs (Aug 1, 2006)

I hate them.  They are SOOOO '80s.  I hate that they are trying to bring the '80s back.  I hated the fashion of that era and these are no exception.


----------



## lara (Aug 1, 2006)

Loathe them.  You might weigh 40 kilos, have no arse and legs like toothpicks, but they'll _still _make you look like you're wearing an oversized adult diaper.


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Aug 1, 2006)

i think some people can pull them off and some people just can't, and it doesn't necessarily have to do with weight i dont think. i think it may have more to do with what you pair with it. i think nicole richie looks ADORABLE wearing skinny jeans, flats, and a blazer (lesbian wedding episode of simple life--am i the only one that loves that show?). but i definitely dont think somebody could wear skinny jeans, random sneakers and a t-shirt. do you see what i'm saying ...? also, skinny jeans that are really short aren't flattering to anyone, imo. but i have a pair that are a bit longer and flare out _ever so _slightly at the bottom and i really like them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




there's too many factors to say whether i generally like them or not, i guess.


----------



## ch33tah (Aug 2, 2006)

i love my skinny jeans by seven. they fit pretty well and i'm not the thinnest girl ever. you just gotta balance out the look with a pair of fabulous heels.


----------



## Raerae (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## fash10nista (Aug 3, 2006)

Can't wear them so don't like them....


----------



## Wattage (Aug 3, 2006)

I like them, probably won't buy a pair but with a great pair of wedge heels, I think they look lovely


----------



## Vicky88 (Aug 3, 2006)

A big yay for me!


----------



## browneyedbaby (Aug 3, 2006)

I don't like them...
a) they make feet look huge (well unless you have teeny feet)
b) way too many people wear them 
c) I'm too curvy to look good in them anyway
d) they'll be one of things you look back on in pics and shake your head at, why why why (because of the things listed above, a precious few look good in these!)


----------



## stillsoawesome (Aug 3, 2006)

lovelove! I was wearing them for a while at school (fashion institute in NYC) because thats the in thing and _everyone _had them but when I came back to the suburbs of MD for the summer everyone was like... "_what are you wearing?!_ Where did the extra fabric go?" eh. I wear them anyway and they make high heels look extra sexy.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *browneyedbaby* 
_I don't like them...
a) they make feet look huge (well unless you have teeny feet)
b) way too many people wear them 
c) I'm too curvy to look good in them anyway
d) they'll be one of things you look back on in pics and shake your head at, why why why (because of the things listed above, a precious few look good in these!)_

 
kind of like ultra low rise jeans, whale tails (remember halle berry's at some awards show?), and midriff tops.


----------



## browneyedbaby (Aug 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_kind of like ultra low rise jeans, whale tails (remember halle berry's at some awards show?), and midriff tops._

 
*sigh* oh there are so many


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 3, 2006)

and see through shirts and nail danglies and poofy bangs...


----------



## kattpl (Aug 3, 2006)

Hate them!! Not a good look for anyone!!

Kath


----------



## Katura (Aug 3, 2006)

I got a pair a couple years ago, they fit me well(I havent got stick legs either...I've got ridiculousy muscley legs) But I love them, they are low -rise (No long butt look for me, I think high waisted pants in general are totally yucky) and they look awesome with heels.

But I serisouly doubt I'll be getting another pair. One's enough.


----------



## sewpunk (Aug 3, 2006)

I love them on people who have no shape what so ever.  You know - like the girls on the run way and in fashion mags who are a size 0, and are 5' 10" +.

They look like hell on me.  Half the time when I try on a pair at the store I can't even get them over my hugely muscular calves.


----------



## queenofdisaster (Aug 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *inlucesco* 
_I'll be wearing my bootcuts till the end of time._

 
hells yeah!


----------



## Raerae (Aug 3, 2006)

Skinny Jeans are in the same catagory as Mom Jeans lol...


----------



## bottleblack (Aug 3, 2006)

I think they look extra cute on the girls who can rock them,

unfortunately, I'm not one of them.  In the words of 2 Live Crew, "too much booty in the pants".


----------



## kittenluvsmac (Aug 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 
_I hate them.  They are SOOOO '80s.  I hate that they are trying to bring the '80s back.  I hated the fashion of that era and these are no exception._

 
I completely agree! Been there, done that. The fashion gods really need to try to come up with something new and something that flatters real women--kwim?

I wore skinny jeans back in the 80's----when I weighed all of 100 lbs. But when I gained 10 lbs. they looked awful. My b/f at the time called me "bubble butt" (that was bad back then--eveyone wanted a small, cute tooshy like Stephanie Seymour's).


----------



## Raerae (Aug 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittenluvsmac* 
_I completely agree! Been there, done that. The fashion gods really need to try to come up with something new and something that flatters real women--kwim?

I wore skinny jeans back in the 80's----when I weighed all of 100 lbs. But when I gained 10 lbs. they looked awful. My b/f at the time called me "bubble butt" (that was bad back then--eveyone wanted a small, cute tooshy like Stephanie Seymour's)._

 
being as I have an empty trunk, i wish the white girl booty was back in style LOL...


----------



## AlliSwan (Aug 3, 2006)

I have like, zero hips, am 5'2" and have really muscular legs, so I thought I would NEVER be able to wear skinny jeans. I found a pair at Express that I LOVED LOVED LOVED sooo much I bought 2 pairs (it helped that they were only $15!) and they're all I've been wearing. They're VERY well made, soft and sturdy denim, low low rise in the front, but higher on the sides and back, and they aren't super tapered, they're just classy skinny. I got a really dark blue pair, but now I can't find them in the stores anymore, they just have those haggard black and acid washed ones.


----------



## Nyx (Aug 3, 2006)

I have three pairs of skinny pants, two of which I have had for a while, and I absolutely love them.  My recent purchase was a skinny dark denim rock and republic pair.  I also love higher waisted pants...hot.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bottleblack* 
_I think they look extra cute on the girls who can rock them,

unfortunately, I'm not one of them.  In the words of 2 Live Crew, "too much booty in the pants". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ditto.
I've a bubblebutt.


----------



## rubixio (Aug 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_and see through shirts and nail danglies and poofy bangs..._

 

Nail danglies...you mean when people "pierced" their long nails and put weird jewel things in them? haha...oh man.


I suppose those jeans can look alright. They remind me too much of tapered "mom" jeans. No thanks.


----------



## maxcat (Aug 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 
_Loathe them.  You might weigh 40 kilos, have no arse and legs like toothpicks, but they'll still make you look like you're wearing an oversized adult diaper._

 
*Including* Sienna Miller who started this madness. I saw her live and in person in a pair of these... and she looked like a freaking CARROT...


----------



## kittenluvsmac (Aug 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *maxcat* 
_*Including* Sienna Miller who started this madness. I saw her live and in person in a pair of these... and she looked like a freaking CARROT..._

 
:teehee:


----------



## battipatti (Aug 4, 2006)

I've been wearing them for years, I'm very curvy and a borderline midget, seriously I'm 4'11". Its just a trend that will be gone by next year, now if we all want to focus on bad fashion here I suggest we all stop the return of the bubble skirt, now THAT is a piece of clothing that should never see the light of day.


----------



## Katura (Aug 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *battipatti* 
_I've been wearing them for years, I'm very curvy and a borderline midget, seriously I'm 4'11". Its just a trend that will be gone by next year, now if we all want to focus on bad fashion here I suggest we all stop the return of the bubble skirt, now THAT is a piece of clothing that should never see the light of day._

 

A-friggin-men!!!!!!!


Thank goodness someone else thinks they are REDONKULOUS.


----------



## thatonegirl (Aug 12, 2006)

I love them, but im really tiny with so called " stick legs" 
I dont think they look good on women with really curvy hips, or big feet. And I have shape and look good in them.


----------



## SChotgurrl (Aug 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GODDESS* 
_They are super sexy on girls with stick legs.......but they look horrible on girls with real legs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 They make your thighs look even bigger!!!_

 
So stick legs are not "real" legs? Ouchie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have stick legs


----------



## CrouchingAfroHiddenPick (Aug 12, 2006)

As long as clothing compaines don't start to limit their production of flare and boot cut jeans in favor of skinny ones, it's all good!


----------



## ette (Aug 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilovexnerdsx* 
_i think some people can pull them off and some people just can't, and it doesn't necessarily have to do with weight i dont think. i think it may have more to do with what you pair with it. i think nicole richie looks ADORABLE wearing skinny jeans, flats, and a blazer (lesbian wedding episode of simple life--am i the only one that loves that show?). but i definitely dont think somebody could wear skinny jeans, random sneakers and a t-shirt. do you see what i'm saying ...? also, skinny jeans that are really short aren't flattering to anyone, imo. but i have a pair that are a bit longer and flare out ever so slightly at the bottom and i really like them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




there's too many factors to say whether i generally like them or not, i guess._

 
I agree. I love my Tsubi's and J Brands...the ones with fading or the "emo" look with them is over done. I like the way Nicole wears them.


----------



## Kim. (Aug 13, 2006)

If you have "knock knees" they look really bad. I prefer just the straight boot cut style the look better on my legs.


----------



## Sabrunka (Aug 17, 2006)

I adore them.  My legs are already super long, but they make my legs look longer.  I am 5'11 or so, so I'm pretty tall for a girl, and I'm 118 pounds, so they suit me well.  They look nice with a nice low cut pair of boots or sneakers.


----------



## Pink_minx (Aug 18, 2006)

I like them..I dont own one yet but it looks good on some people, especially those with long legs thats for sure.  I think as long as you put it on right with the right type of shoes and a cute top it would look nice.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Aug 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kim.* 
_If you have "knock knees" they look really bad. I prefer just the straight boot cut style the look better on my legs._

 
OMG I agree! I have the sliiiiiightest knock knee, and skinny jeans make me look like both my legs are broken!
Though I do love this trend, it's not for me


----------



## sarzio (Aug 18, 2006)

I have a pair of almost skinny jeans... Like they aren't super skinny but have a slight taper at the bottom so they look good with flats and such... However only CERTAIN frames can pull them off...


----------



## lovalotz (Aug 19, 2006)

Eww
Hate, hate them!
Why buy something that will emphasize your thighs?? 
Since when was showing off the biggest part of your leg flattering??
Someone please tell me


----------



## vivaciousv1114 (Aug 19, 2006)

i only wear them when i'm wearing boots over them. otherwise they just look really stupid on me.


----------



## aeni (Aug 20, 2006)

can't wear them. i got saddle bags and hips so only flares can even them out.


----------



## pixichixi (Aug 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stillsoawesome* 
_when I came back to the suburbs of MD for the summer everyone was like... "what are you wearing?! Where did the extra fabric go?" eh. I wear them anyway and they make high heels look extra sexy._

 
I live in MD, too, and I think I bought my first pair of skinny jeans in September/October last year, and now EVERYONE has them.
They don't look good on everyone, but I do love them, especially with heels!
The upper leg parts fit me better than most jeans (I have oddly shaped upper legs), and I like them with a little stretch.
I have the Joe's Cigarette leg, which wear long (and a little loose) on me and look great with heels; I have 2 pair of People's Liberation jeans in Bella, which are very slightly pegged, they look best with sandals or flats; I have a pair of Abercrombie Kids skinny jeans that are really comfy and strechy and look good with any shoe; I have a pair of Hollister Laguna skinny jeans in a lighter wash to wear with my pointy toe flats--I got these in a shorter length.

I think they all look pretty decent on me, but then again, I could be wrong.

I'm kind of little--not especially skinny or toned, just little. I'm 20, and about 5'4" and 110 lbs. with teeny tiny feet and no boobs and kind of wide hips for my size. But skinny jeans make my legs look miles long and make my butt look good (I have a no-butt). I think the jeans look ok on me because I kind of look like a pre-pubescent 13-year old and I'm into the big top-skinny bottoms thing.

Skinny jeans look best on almost anyone if you are going to wear a tunic/shirt dress/long shirt, especially since leggings are even less forgiving than the skinny jeans.

I guess I'd have to say skinny jeans are my fave type, but I still love my Old Navy boot cuts that I've had forever.
But...to each her own!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Aug 21, 2006)

I love them but only if they're dark wash and not really tight on the leg at the bottom. I like for them to be really plain.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Aug 21, 2006)

Skinny jeans if you're skinny enough and have good legs. Otherwise, they look bad. I know I'm not thin enough to pull them off.


----------



## sweetbabigurl (Aug 21, 2006)

bleeggggghhhh!!!!!!!
i agree it looks OKAY on skinny legged ppl...*lucky bi***es*
anyways..
i hate it....lol
i think it shud be left behind


----------



## sweetbabigurl (Aug 21, 2006)

blegghhhsafhdaslfd!!!
i think they shud be left behind..
but yea i do agree it looks good on some ppl *lucky bi***es* lol


----------



## DaizyDeath (Aug 22, 2006)

they dont look good on people that are chubby or overweight. 
i could pull them off but i dont think they look very comfterable.

Skinny jeans have been "it" with the punk scene since the begining of punk ive dated a few [more then a few] punk guys and ewww i dont like the look on girls or guys its like huh?

i say no on this trend it was preety much over before it even started


----------



## Vixen (Aug 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sabrunka* 
_I adore them.  My legs are already super long, but they make my legs look longer.  I am 5'11 or so, so I'm pretty tall for a girl, and I'm 118 pounds, so they suit me well.  They look nice with a nice low cut pair of boots or sneakers._

 
Whoa...  that's super skinny.

-------------

But skinny jeans are still a huge nay for me.


----------



## faifai (Aug 23, 2006)

They really, really don't help flatter my shape at all. I'm fairly thin/average sized, 5'2" and 105 lbs, but I have wide hips and a small waist, so they make me look stumpy. Haha. They make my legs look even shorter and make my hips look absurd in comparison to the rest of my body (which, I guess, is an hourglass-esque shape? 34-24-36?).

Boot cut jeans are much more flattering on me, the slight flare at the bottom makes me look more proportional.

I don't think skinny jeans are particularly "new" or anything, I've seen all the trendy indie hipster people wear them for years now. Especially the guys. It's just...weird. In my opinion, you have to naturally be thin and "straight" (aka not curvy, more like shaped like a rectangle) to wear them and have them be flattering.


----------



## mzcelaneous (Aug 23, 2006)

Skinny jeans look good on skinny girls


----------



## MeganGMcD (Aug 23, 2006)

I think it is "design" retribution for that brief shining moment in time when it was trendy to have a big rear end...lol

Now they are putting us right back into our places! No! Curvy girls! No fashion for you! lol


----------



## Katura (Aug 23, 2006)

I broke out my skinny jeans last night, was a bit cooler out at the car meet I went to...heels and all...my boys jaw was dropppppped!






 I love those jeans.


----------



## kaliraksha (Aug 24, 2006)

I think they are only flattering on like 15% of the population of women... so yeah, what everyone else said- nay! Can't wait til it goes away =(


Although I can imagine a lot of cute outfits that would require skinny jeans... it's just not going to happen on me... or most of my friends.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Aug 24, 2006)

skinny jeans look great...on skinny people.  if you have a thicker middle or bigger legs, it will make you look much bigger than you are, or desire to look.  but i like skinny jeans on the right body type with ballet flats, very cute.  i can't wear them, i stick to boot cuts and straight legs, and only in dark washes, they make me look much thinner.


----------



## cupcakekiss (Aug 26, 2006)

hmm i don't have skinny legs nor am i tall so i wouldn't buy becuz they wouldn't look good on me  i have a pair of tight jeans so i'll just stop while i'm ahead

but if you can work it then FLAUNT IT!

my fave jeans are the opposite of skinnies --- the AE boyfriend jeans (so roomy and comfy !)


----------



## Simply Elegant (Aug 29, 2006)

Some of them look terrible but I love the ones I have. The dark wash ones are the only cute ones in my opinion.


----------



## spencoh (Aug 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GODDESS* 
_They are super sexy on girls with stick legs.......but they look horrible on girls with real legs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They make your thighs look even bigger!!!_

 

real legs? haha never seen fake legs before, wierd


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Aug 30, 2006)

i love them! i got four pairs this weekend at old navy for $25 each and they don't make my thighs look huge at all (shocking, i know!). I tried a pair on and loved them!

 they look cute cuffed with a pair of flats


----------



## Wattage (Sep 1, 2006)

My second time replying in this thread... They look cute - on teenage girls sans hips.

Still, they are horribly uncomfortable and really, they remind me of grade 7... a place I never want to go back to.


----------



## stacey (Sep 2, 2006)

I have big calves, so I can't wear 'em. I agree that they only look good on slim slim people.


----------



## Cosmopolitics (Sep 8, 2006)

Ew, I hate skinny jeans. I'm 5'1, am slender, but I have a big ol' booty. They make me look stumpy. Skinny jeans don't look good on anyone with a big ol' booty. 

I can't wait until they go away.


----------



## greatscott2000 (Sep 8, 2006)

I love them!! but i'm shaped like a stick


----------



## Uchina (Sep 8, 2006)

Enormous YAY from me.  I can't even begin to tell you how much I love them on my body.


----------



## Deirdre (Oct 10, 2006)

They make me look like a bowling pin. 

 I refuse to buy into the different pant style each year - I just get what makes my legs and booty look nice: a fitted hip and bum, with a line that falls straight to my ankle, or, even a slight flare.


----------



## Kisbee (Oct 11, 2006)

They're like a fashion friend-tester.. if you're not sure if your friends are honest with you, go try a pair of skinny jeans on and see what they say....

Given that I have chicken legs (skinny ankles, good calves and muscley thighs), I avoid them..


----------



## little teaser (Oct 11, 2006)

they are cute on certain people and if i found a pair i like that looks good on me i would def wear them im a size zero so baggy clothes dont flater me


----------



## britaniefaith (Oct 11, 2006)

I love them, I am curvy and I dont find them to be unflattering at all, infact I think they actually flatter my curves... idk, maybe it's just me?? I also love how you can wear them easily with boots as well as high heels. I think they are awesome.


----------



## Raspberrylover (Oct 14, 2006)

HELLS no.  I am quite skinny, but I have a butt and hips.  Also, I am not 5'9".  I am far from it (5'3")!  They just make me look short, with a puddle of fabric around my ankles.


----------



## Bernadette (Oct 21, 2006)

I think that only people that have ABSOLUTELY NO thighs can wear them and even then I'm not a fan.


----------



## na_pink (Oct 21, 2006)

im skinny, i have no thighs, they make me look longer and like if i have some hips .. having said that , i have 9 pairs


----------



## attacuswings (Oct 21, 2006)

I wish I could wear them - I'm tall and already have long legs and feel that they'd make them look even longer.  Unfortunately, I have thunder thighs and all of my excess weight accumulates in my legs (curse you, genes!), so they're not great on me.  I actually have problems finding any jeans that I really love.

I like them on the girls who are shaped well enough to pull them off.  They look cute with longish tops.


----------



## MAC_ATTACK (Oct 21, 2006)

I'll take my low rise boot cut jeans anyday over Skinny Jeans!


----------



## lara (Oct 21, 2006)

I'm pissed that my favourite Levis # have been altered from non-stretch, low-rise, button-fly straight legs to super-skinny straights in stretch fabric with a zip fly and an ultra low rise.

Stupid Levis. I'm not a prepubescent twig or an unwashed emo teenager and therefore have no use for your unflattering new uper-skinny version of my old favourites. Levis = FAIL.


----------



## mizzTruLe (Nov 26, 2006)

they are great with knee high leather boots worn over them but wearing the skinny jeans alone..i dont perfer it...makes my thighs look bigger


----------



## boysareliers (Nov 27, 2006)

yes if u have skinny legs and thighs to carry them off.

if not, it will end up like dumplings with meat being stuff up in cloth.


----------



## sharyn (Nov 27, 2006)

Only on guys with lots of black eyeliner.


skinny jeans may not be the first thing that comes to your mind when you hear _boho_, but I feel like it's definitely part of that whole style and therefore...
I'll stick with my boot cut no matter what. Since IMO hippie beads should be left to hippies and oversized cardigans to 70year old women, I' rather chop my own leg off than wear anything _boho _

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=boho


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mizzTruLe* 

 
_they are great with knee high leather boots worn over them but wearing the skinny jeans alone..i dont perfer it...makes my thighs look bigger_

 
I think this is the only way I MIGHT be able to wear them. Maybe. Possibly. Unlikely. But might.


----------



## MisStarrlight (Nov 27, 2006)

I have one pair...curse you theme days when we have to wear "black jeans" and the only ones that I can find are the damn skinny jeans.

I wear them ONLY with my knee-high boots & one of those long turtle neck dress/shirt type things from H&M.

I get a lot of compliments on my fat ass when I wear it like that so I'm not totally in hate, but am not about to go out and buy another pair or wear them another way.


----------



## oh_beth (Nov 29, 2006)

I love skinny jeans! 
It really depends on the brand though, if they look decent or not. They have to fit right.


----------



## glorrria. (Dec 4, 2006)

definitely yay.


----------



## jenii (Dec 4, 2006)

I dunno, I have skinny capris, and they're really comfy. They're also not too tight on the legs, and I'll wear long shirts over them. Since I'm short, a lot of shirts are long on me, so I needed pants that weren't baggy, so I won't look like a walking sack or something.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Dec 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sharyn* 

 
_Only on guys with lots of black eyeliner.


skinny jeans may not be the first thing that comes to your mind when you hear boho, but I feel like it's definitely part of that whole style and therefore...
I'll stick with my boot cut no matter what. Since IMO hippie beads should be left to hippies and oversized cardigans to 70year old women, I' rather chop my own leg off than wear anything boho 

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=boho_

 
HAHAHAHA! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




oh my goodness, that was awesome. I'm not a fan of boho either.

Seems like every social scene has adopted their version of skinny jeans. The emo/scene boys with their girl jeans, the rich fashionista who stuffs them in her Dior boots, the boho girls who pair them with ballet flats, etc. Interesting to step back and look at how everyone responds to new trends differently!


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Dec 5, 2006)

I like them, but with the size of my arse I think they'd look hilarious and make my thighs look even bigger...


----------



## Ithica (Dec 5, 2006)

Yay on girls (somtimes) But NAY on guys, It makes them look funny i think (no offence!!) And i totally agree what Bronweyedbaby said about making feet look 100x bigger.

I don't like them on guys at all!


----------



## asnbrb (Dec 8, 2006)

Please.  I may be skinny, but I'm short and I've got a booty.  I can't button those fuckers to save my life!


----------



## Kiseki (Dec 8, 2006)

Boot cut for me and low waist, those incredibly tight skinny jeans are something that only a few should wear, and I'm not one of them.


----------



## spencoh (Dec 21, 2006)

so i think most of us can agree that they look good on some people but not all? hahahahaha


i look retarded in any other kind of pants


----------



## faint___heart (Jan 5, 2007)

Honestly, I love my one pair of skinny jeans. I know I'm not skinny at all, but I wear them, and amazingly enough I don't look that bad in them. I just make sure I wear them with heels. And a long shirt. Forreal.


----------



## RubyRed (Jan 7, 2007)

i like em . .. a lot!


----------



## spam_musubi_ (Jan 26, 2007)

i'm a size zero and skinny jeans even make me look like a pear.


----------



## macface (Jan 26, 2007)

I have a curvy body oh well.


----------



## mbee (Jan 26, 2007)

I LOVE SKINNY JEANS!  and this is to say.. I am by NO means a teeny girl.  I was a skinny little girl a few years ago, but i've accepted that i'm much bigger now and i LOVE skinny jeans.  I wear them with high boots or with point flats or stilletos and I always love them... I think its more a matter of personal opinion.  I like the way I look in them and I like the way *some* other people look in them and I HATE the way some people look in them... beauty is in the eye of the beholder! haha


----------



## myrifle (Feb 3, 2007)

i'm a size 00-1 as well as tiny feet *size 5*
 I use to loathe and hate skinny jeans because of the way some kids wear them at school, are just totally tacky and not flattering on their legs at all haha. But my mom bought me a pair and now I kinda want some more...damn! But they don't stop at my ankle or anything, they are a little longer so they sorta scrunch up at the area, almost looks like regular jeans on me. 

Certain people can pull them off, not necessarily skinny people but the only ones I've seen that looked good in them had skinny legs lol.


----------



## cyens (Feb 18, 2007)

OMG I love mine.

I only wear them in winter, because its 1000 times easyer to fit skinny jeans inside your boots then bootcuts or flares etc.
But I would never wear them otherwise, like with sneaker or sandals, its realy ugly I find. But inside boots, those are the most practical jeans for winter boots ever, hands down!
Edit: I realised I also wear them inside my high-rise kangaroos sneaker.

Everytime I wear my skinny jeans people ask me if I lost weight, I dont see why people say they make you fat? I weight 130lbs by the way!


----------



## Peaches (Feb 19, 2007)

Skinny-leg jeans look great with boots. Any girl of any size can make them look great. It's all about proportions and the right attitude. 

I dont have the slimmest legs in the world but I wear my jeans with confidence and no one has ever said to me "Omg you're too fat to be wearing those."


----------



## Sky Dancer (Feb 21, 2007)

Yay! I live in London, and I must say that they have been completley accepted here, for about a year now. I have skinnies in black, white, grey and two different blues. I only have one pair of non skinny jeans. I'm not the thinnest girl there is, like size 2-4 (I'm not quite sure because of size conversion) and I think they look fine, as they do on all my friends who are my size or bigger. If you're unsure they look awesome with long tops or dresses X


----------



## amelia.jayde (Feb 21, 2007)

i like them tucked into boots, but that's about it.


----------



## summer6310 (Feb 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amelia.jayde* 

 
_i like them tucked into boots, but that's about it._

 
I agree. I think it only looks good with boots, cuz the boots balance it out.


----------



## cyens (Feb 25, 2007)

Yup... I have 3 pair and I dont dare wearing them otherwise....


----------



## redhead2000 (Feb 25, 2007)

Nope. Can't pull 'em off. Too curvy. Bootcut all the way!


----------



## Electro Chic (Mar 6, 2007)

I love them and have been wearing them for years. I have loads of pairs but my favourites are my Sass and Bide Frayed Misfits.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2007)

I   L O V E them  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











!
I've...2 jeans, 2 cotton and a velvet pair, I like to wear them in the summer with high-heeled sandals and in the winter (or now, It's spring here!) with boots (and when it's raining, I can walk without wet my trousers!!!).This is the second year that in the stores they are really easy to find.
I like how they fit on my legs, I look taller...(i'm only 5'6)... and they are "formal", so I can go to the office with them, also with denim ones...
But I'm an under 100 pounds, 0 size girl...girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...woman 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## saj20052006 (Mar 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *calliestar* 

 
_I don't really think they are flattering on any body type except extremely skinny girls and little boys.  To me if you have the slightest bit of hips, they emphasize them in an unflattering way.  Definately not good for people with curves...and by curves I mean any sort of shape.  Skinny jeans are one of those trends that may look decent on super skinny runway models but is just not that flattering on the average person.  

Of course my strong opinion against them could just be because I look terrible in them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Lol_

 

I agree.  The least bit of hips or butt and you look absolutely horrible.  They are made for extremely skinny people (Skinny Jeans).


----------



## cookies (Mar 11, 2007)

I lurve skinny legs! But I only ever wear them with long tops or long cardigans to cover how fat they make my butt look... :O


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cyens* 

 
_OMG I love mine.

I only wear them in winter, because its 1000 times easyer to fit skinny jeans inside your boots then bootcuts or flares etc.
But I would never wear them otherwise, like with sneaker or sandals, its realy ugly I find. But inside boots, those are the most practical jeans for winter boots ever, hands down!
Edit: I realised I also wear them inside my high-rise kangaroos sneaker.

Everytime I wear my skinny jeans people ask me if I lost weight, I dont see why people say they make you fat? I weight 130lbs by the way!_

 
Probably the reason you get asked if you have lost weight is because when one wears tighter clothing (usually) one holds oneself better. And, if you're like me, you don't generally wear tight(ish) clothing.


I have to confess y'all.
I caved and bought ONE PAIR of Old Navy straight leg (NOT skinny leg) jeans. I don't  LOVE them, but I don't want to vomit when I see myself in them.

But I much prefer my cutoff shorts and tshirts.


----------



## SandMantas (Mar 11, 2007)

Nay. They look good on some people, but it's just not my personal style.


----------



## roxy (Mar 11, 2007)

i find that darker skinny jeans are a lot easier to wear and flatter the body a lot more


----------



## xsnowwhite (Mar 11, 2007)

i love them with the right outfit. They can look really good at times and really bad at others. It depends what you pair them with, imo.


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Mar 14, 2007)

NAY







YAY





I hate them tucked into boots, which is what most people do... I only have one pair and I wear them with retro peeptoe shoes. It's all the good though, that way I'm the most original


----------



## kalice (Mar 16, 2007)

I'm 5'4, 100 pounds, and have size 5 feet. And the skinny jeans still make me look fat with big feet...not flattering at all. 

They are useful for tucking into boots though.


----------



## Beachgrl07 (Mar 16, 2007)

I love them and as for the "curvy girls can't wear skinny jeans" thing, well I'm a 14 and mine look too cute on me. I think it has more to do with confidence than anything else.


----------



## dheedhee (Mar 20, 2007)

I love em but before I didn't like it


----------



## juicyaddict (Apr 6, 2007)

yes for skinny jeans


----------



## zaralovesmac (Apr 7, 2007)

Love my skinny jeans...especially with heels.


----------



## AlliSwan (Apr 7, 2007)

I already commented on here about skinny jeans, but I just have to add that I found the GREATEST pair at Ruehl...they were like $80 or something, which I don't like spending unless I'm getting high quality denim like Seven, Citizens, etc., but the quality is right up there with the big names! They fit like a dream, DON'T stretch out when you wear them (big problem I have with lots of jeans) and come in a bunch of washes, including my fave extra dark rinse.


----------



## PrudeyNudey (Apr 12, 2007)

I like straight legs, ultra skinny jeans which look like leggings are okay if they are to tuck into boots but not with sneakers, yuck yuck yuck! They may not be as flattering as regular jeans but once you go there it is hard to but on a pair of bootlegs or flares and feel normal..they just seem less casual and more glam which is why i like them..so a YAY from me!


----------



## MAC_addict_77 (Apr 12, 2007)

I love em on guys


----------



## stellarx1587 (Apr 16, 2007)

I personally don't really like them. 

And even if I did like them... I couldn't pull it off unless I suddenly loss some curves and grew at least 5 inches. 

Skinny jeans and short girls that aren't stick figures don't mesh well... they would just make my stumpy legs stumpier.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Apr 16, 2007)

I think given the right circumstances, with the right accessories they work. However, they are a royal pain to put on!


----------



## eighmii (Apr 18, 2007)

I used to be very much in the whole punk scene.. before skinny jeans were popular and I had to sew up my own jeans to make them skinny because skinny stretch jeans WERE IMPOSSIBLE to find. Like.. Dogpile and Lip Service were the only people that made them and I had pants from both but didnt really like the way either of them fit. 

It pissed me off a little when EVERYONE started wearing them.. cause it was always sorta my thing. (i'm not saying i started it or anything.. i just mean, it was my thing in my neighborhood, at my school, etc..)

But then I got over it and I was actually sorta relieved that I could find GOOD jeans that fit right and I didnt have to order online.


----------



## semtexgirl (Apr 18, 2007)

Yay for me loving them but nay for them not loving me back. They just don't look right on my body.


----------



## natasha (May 23, 2007)

luv my skinniieeeeesss...well if u r thin and in mean real thin u can wear them..i have manys and now i hate the other types baggy or bootcut...but if u r normal weight u can try straight...they fit better...


----------



## triccc (May 23, 2007)

Hell yea I like skinny jeans. I am an avid lover of 80s rock. (big hair and skinny jeans) so OF COURSE i love them!


----------



## goodbyexxkitty (May 23, 2007)

I love skinny jeans. I just have a hard time finding them that fit just right since I'm kinda short.


----------



## rebekah (May 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *calliestar* 

 
_I don't really think they are flattering on any body type except extremely skinny girls and little boys.  To me if you have the slightest bit of hips, they emphasize them in an unflattering way.  Definately not good for people with curves...and by curves I mean any sort of shape.  Skinny jeans are one of those trends that may look decent on super skinny runway models but is just not that flattering on the average person.  

Of course my strong opinion against them could just be because I look terrible in them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Lol_

 
i have hips and skinny jeans look awesome on me! don't go hating on the skinny jeans!


----------



## rebekah (May 25, 2007)

I would NEVER wear any jeans OTHER THAN SKINNY JEANS.

skinny jeans are the only jeans that flatter me.
i have long legs, a big butt, hips, the tiniest waist ever, and gigantic boobs, (oh and a small head) 

anyhow i think any other jeans, esp flare jeans just look really ridiculous, why would you want to make it look like your legs are thick at the bottom.

don't hate on the skinny jeans


----------



## faifai (Jul 30, 2007)

After condemning skinny jeans earlier in this very thread, today I went and caved at the store and bought some. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I bought 2 pairs in black. They aren't technically jeans, the fabric is smoother and dressier and not denim, which I think really helps. Worn with a shirt long enough to cover the hips, the look is fairly college-cute.


----------



## juicyaddict (Jul 30, 2007)

i love skinny jeans.  just bought a j brand pair at nordies rack last weekend and they are so sexy!


----------



## Bybs (Jul 30, 2007)

They look great on the right person.


----------



## BloodMittens (Aug 1, 2007)

I've worn skinny jeans since I was 16, (is 19 now) I like my 80's punk rocker look and I have no reason to change because skinny jeans became a style and now are going out of style.


----------



## hnaoto (Aug 2, 2007)

3-4 years ago when i was into punk, i would get rude remarks from girl friends about how tight my jeans were. now that it's in fashion, which i NEVER expected...every single person who gave me crap for it is wearing them! now when i wear them i feel like them, so i'm kind of iffy about wearing skinny jeans except if i'm wearing wedges and want to turn them to capri's.


----------



## j_absinthe (Aug 2, 2007)

I'm kinda in the tight slacks phase right now, but I'll always have love for my black skinny jeans.


----------



## frocher (Aug 4, 2007)

I think I am the only person left on this planet that prefers regular cut good-o-Levis.  They are a classic and look the best IMO.


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Aug 4, 2007)

Ive always liked skinnies - I think they look fairly nice on me, as Im a tall, sorta thin girl with curves and a huge bust. if anything, its easier for me to find skinny jeans that work than tops, because tops never want to fit across my chest properly!


----------



## tsukiyomi (Aug 4, 2007)

I think Skinny Jeans look dumb on anyone. LOL. Not a good look.


----------



## sexysellerie (Aug 18, 2007)

I have to admit that I really like skinnies and yes, I do have a pair. But I feel too fat for wearing them


----------



## red (Aug 18, 2007)

I gave them a try 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ok, not sure I like that tight feeling around my calves, not sure I'd buy another pair. These are from Calvin Klein

click on the thumbies


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Aug 18, 2007)

I think it depends, they look amaaaaazing on thin/tiny girls but aside from that they can be a bit unflattering. I think girls who are a bit curvier (like me) should consider straight-leg jeans if they want to achieve a similar but more flattering look. But ultimately I say, to each their own. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I will always be in love with my bootlegs! 

Two rules to follow when wearing skinny jeans:
- Wear heels or boots, they look awesome with heels/boots! Flats just look funny/odd with skinny jeans.
- Don't get a size that's too small, you do NOT want to look like a stuffed sausage, haha!


----------



## red (Aug 18, 2007)

hey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm wearing them with flats


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Aug 18, 2007)

i love them to death. i can't even wear regular cut jeans anymore because the flared bottoms rub together and it annoys the hell out of me. i think they are really comfortable despite what everyone else seems to think.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Aug 18, 2007)

If we are talking about the jeans that look like leggings in jean material, no.


----------



## ThiicknSeskii (Aug 18, 2007)

Yay for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i wear them and i am a Australian size 16 on bottom and 12-14 up top. I have huge hips but as long as i wear a long top that covers my hips and some ass i think i look fine in them.


----------



## dollypink (Aug 19, 2007)

i live in skinny jeans - i can't remember what life was like without them!


----------



## Carmelita (Aug 19, 2007)

I bought a white pair of skinny legged jeans from Guess for some retarded price and got some huge red stellitos to go with them, lol, I've yet to wear either of them. They actually look surprizingly good, but I don't think I have the guts to actually leave the house in them. I'm not much of a heel wearer either, and skinnys without heels just looks blaccggg. I'll stick with regular pants/jeans.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Aug 20, 2007)

I love the ones I have. I have these dark blue ones (I think Levis) from Kohls and another black pair that I hardly wear.

I'm 5'6 and i weigh 145-150 and I hate the little gut I have. its not fat, just a litte pudge. I think the skinny jeans I have are extremely flattering on me, they make my butt, hips, and legs curvier (a plus for me, because i have a very slim lower body) and they hide my belly. with the right shirt and some heels--that just may be one of my sexiest outfits.


----------



## Onederland (Sep 1, 2007)

skinny jeans are for skinny girls.

enough said.



i dont mean to be insulting, its just true. but there are 129038120472 styles out there, and bigger girls will look great in those. 

it's all about shopping for your body type. and skinny jeans only look good on skinny girls.


----------



## Staceypie0616 (Sep 2, 2007)

I live in my seven for all mankind jeans, which are skinny jeans. I must have 7 pairs with different styles on the pockets and different fits.  I love them!


----------



## xkriss (Sep 2, 2007)

Some girls can pull them off. Most can't. I think they're cute but alas, I look terrible in them


----------



## hey (Oct 3, 2007)

SUPER YAY! i wear skinny jeans everyday...with everything


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 3, 2007)

A big NAY! They are so unflattering...especially when you see someone that wears pumps with them.


----------



## nunu (Oct 3, 2007)

it depends on a girls body type. I really like them though
so im saying skinny jeans YAY!


----------



## Perple1 (Oct 4, 2007)

I LOVE skinny jeans! I wear mine mostly with flats and tucked into my boots (my FAVE look!)...hell yea!


----------



## Aprilrobin (Oct 4, 2007)

They're on their way out already.
People are still wearing them, sure, but the magazines are all wide legged everything.


----------



## alien21xx (Oct 4, 2007)

I like them. I short and not entirely all that thin, so I buy those pairs that are not sticking to my legs like a second skin (i.e. some movement allowance else I won't be able to breathe!) They make me look taller than I really am because of the elongating look they give to my legs.

i just have to be sure to wear heels with them, else I will totally look stumpy.


----------



## MsCocoa (Oct 4, 2007)

I loove skinny jeans- with heels though, I'm what alot people would describe as skinny (UK 8/US 4) but I've tried on skinny jeans that make my thighs look FAT, IMO it's all about the bottom if it's tapered as in it clings to your ankle for dear life it will make you look badly shaped unless you have straight up and down thighs. Ones that are slightly more straight at the bottom look better, it's hard to pull them off with flats though unless you have long legs.

I'm glad however that they've gone from a trend to just another cut of denim!


----------



## s2Wennie (May 25, 2008)

Yay, Love them!
I'm short so anything flared, baggy or straight don't flatter my figure as well as skinnys.

When I first wore my skinnys I felt so fat though, I thought my thighs were way too big for the jeans but I got used to it and I'm happy about skinnys now.


----------



## Paramnesia (May 25, 2008)

I agree that it depends on body types. Personally they look horrible on me, I have fat thighs/butt and tiny tiny legs from the knees down so they look disgusting. Though I'm the same as s2Wennie, I'm too short for flared, baggy jeans.

I really struggle finding jeans that suit me too and most sizes are tiny.


----------



## Tinkee-Belle (May 26, 2008)

I lovedddddd them about 3 years ago, but now everyone has them and im kinda over the trend.  They do look amazing, ive just moved onto other cuts of denim!


----------



## revinn (Jul 30, 2008)

I think it's just hysterical that looking back over this thread, everyone at the beginning said this trend would be over in a year..and that was back in 2006. 

I personally hated skinny jeans when they first starting becoming popular, but now all I want is to wear them. I'm actually losing weight with the specific goal in mind of fitting into a pair and pulling them off.


----------



## DominicanBarbie (Jul 30, 2008)

YES! I love my skinny jeans. They look so cute and chic.I do however hate them on men. Please Men dont wear jeans that are tighter than mine.Please.


----------



## ginger9 (Aug 1, 2008)

Skinnies are not "forgiving" when it comes to hiding any imperfections OR just places one may feel inadequate about. I find them interesting because they can make you feel great about your body or hate it. Different times of my life I think I look great while others I can barely look at myself in the mirror without cringing. And this isn't even due to any ignificant weight loss/gain. Skinnies are challenging in that sense!


----------



## Cinci (Aug 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *browneyedbaby* 

 
_d) they'll be one of things you look back on in pics and shake your head at, why why why_

 
lol, that's exactly what I did when the 80s ended..  I don't feel the need to do that again...


----------



## Blushbaby (Aug 1, 2008)

I don't do skinnies as my thighs are too ample for them ..I do straight legged jeans which compliment me much better.

I don't ever wanna go back to bootlegs! DKNY Soho jeans are as "bootleg" as I'll go cos they look like straight legs with a little flare. I love how they shape my booty too.


----------



## KikiB (Aug 2, 2008)

I do like a slimmer fit, but I will stick with my Joe's Jeans for the time being...the look I hate though is skinnies with ballet flats, a North Face Denali or an A&F fleece, and then the ponytail and headband. I also hate the aforementioned pants and shoes with the long graphic tee, the vest/cardigan, and the ratty scarf around the neck. Every time I see that look I just want to slap somebody.


----------



## myrifle (Aug 4, 2008)

I love skinny jeans! i haven't gone back to regular cuts since then.

Flared bottoms just make me look very stout because I'm extremely petite. I find that the skinny jeans compliment my legs. But I read through someone's post and I'm the exception, haha having sz 5 feet and sz 0 pant size >_< But IMO if they fit right, they can compliment curves as I'm nowhere near a "stick figure" even though I'm a 0.


it's a pain shopping for cute shoes...most start at 5 1/2 or 6 :[


----------



## aleksis210 (Aug 4, 2008)

Skinny jeans=love...I really got into them after amy winehouse and nicole richie started wearing them (Although I doubt I look anything like them when I wear them...lmao!) I really looooove neon colored ones like the ones Rhianna and Audrina Patridge wear...as far as people commenting about the 80s ummm. no. Do you look like a hippie when you wear flares? exactly. It all depends how you rock them and what you rock them with....I only own two pairs but I freakin love them! _IMO _the olsens and Kate Moss(style icon people) wear them the best(as far as what to wear them with).


----------



## aleksis210 (Aug 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cyens* 

 
_OMG I love mine.

I only wear them in winter, because its 1000 times easyer to fit skinny jeans inside your boots then bootcuts or flares etc.
But I would never wear them otherwise, like with sneaker or sandals, its realy ugly I find. But inside boots, those are the most practical jeans for winter boots ever, hands down!
Edit: I realised I also wear them inside my high-rise kangaroos sneaker.

* Everytime I wear my skinny jeans people ask me if I lost weight, I dont see why people say they make you fat? I weight 130lbs by the way!*_

 
SAME!


----------



## tiramisu (Aug 5, 2008)

maybe I have yet to find a good fitting pair, but I am 5'9 and 125 lbs and I think they are not flattering. at all.  But if you can work them, go for it I say.


----------



## animecute (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm pretty small and skinny (no bones lawl). I don't mind them as long as they fit. If they're less confortable than normal jeans, I don't like them.


----------



## Mabelle (Aug 5, 2008)

LOVE THEM!! i pretty much only wear skinny jeans. I think i have about 14 pairs of jeans. They're all skinniest excluding a trouser jean, 3 flairs, and a baggy style.


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 5, 2008)

I love them on skinny women - I think Nicole Richie and Kate Moss look great in them.  I'd wear them if I were skinny enough...some day!


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Aug 5, 2008)

I think for the most part they're not really flattering. They look alright on some very slender women but for the most part, in my opinion, they look just awful on everyone else! I also think that just because someone is slender doesn't mean that they can pull them off.


----------



## foxxylatina07 (Aug 5, 2008)

At first I didn't like them but I do now. I guess it depends what you pair it with. I should know because there are times when I wear a certain top and it doesn't look good. But hey to each it's own you know?


----------



## mariecinder (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm with the others who wear the straight legged jeans. I recently discovered them and find that they flatter my curves! I can't do the skinny skinny though, where the bottoms taper in.


----------



## Mabelle (Aug 6, 2008)

yes, i should have said i wear the straight cut. I just know so many pepole that call both styles skinny. 
the ones i own don't taper at the ankle. I did try on a pair of skinnies once... uggh. i looked like i just stepped out of a white snake video. granted they were a disgusting shade of light grey, but still.


----------



## makeuplove (Aug 6, 2008)

i'm not skinny, at all. BUT, i LOVE skinny jeans! i can't imagine myself going back to flares! gross.. IMO. maybe boot cut or straight leg once in a great while. who cares what people think, right? if YOU like it, WEAR it.


----------



## preciouscharm (Aug 6, 2008)

I love them now! I use to think it made my big thighs look bigger but with baby doll shirts i love it!


----------



## Nadeshda (Aug 9, 2008)

Big fat no for me! I have a pear shaped body, I'm skinny on my torso and arms, thin waist with wide hips, butt to fit the hips and large thighs. Skinny jeans only make my thighs, butt and hips look even larger, so for me, it's either straight or jeans widening at the bottom.


----------



## argyle_socks (Aug 10, 2008)

Skinny jeans make me look like a waffle cone. 


(I don't like how Torrid is pushing them. They don't generally look good on people big enough to shop there. )


----------



## glavinagal (Aug 10, 2008)

dont like it..coz i dont look good in them..picture a short and skinny girl..I'm 5' 3 and 98 lbs..


----------



## kristina ftw! (Aug 11, 2008)

I love them, and they're the only type of jeans I wear. They're extremely flattering on me, as I am very petite. I think they look fantastic with heels, too!


----------



## 7sdesigns (Aug 13, 2008)

i love them because i lost 10 lbs after pregnancy and i lost a lil curve, so skinny jeans or pants looks better on me now.


----------



## lindas1983 (Aug 13, 2008)

Definitly a nay from me.


----------



## RJN (Aug 14, 2008)

I didn't like skinny jeans at first, but now luv um. It also depends what you wear with it.


----------



## honeybee28 (Aug 17, 2008)

I LOVE skinny jeans...I only have one. I want to find a nice black one and a dark jean one! But its hard to find the right fit for me.  So Im still on the look out for the perfect skinny jean!


----------



## honeybee28 (Aug 17, 2008)

I like how Megan Fox wears her skinny jeans. They look good with wedges or any high heel shoes. I like that you can dress it up or down with skinny jeans.


----------



## BloodMittens (Aug 23, 2008)

I think I have already said YAY!

But I will say it again.

YAY FOR SKINNIES 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I have too many


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm not stick thin and I love them! I think they look pretty good on me but maybe I'm just delirious.


----------



## jackie100 (Aug 24, 2008)

Yay, all my skinnies are the J Brand 10" ones. I always wear them with a peep toe heels.


----------



## yodagirl (Aug 24, 2008)

NAY for me! I hate how skinny jeans look on me...Yuck.

I'm about 6'0" and 'athletic figured' (which is funny because I'm far from being athletic haha) and prefer jeans that are a little loose in the leg...I like being able to move in jeans and the few times I've tried skinny jeans I could barely walk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I might also add that I'm not very stylish either and prefer the jeans, t-shirt, and sneakers look...I don't even own any heels lol


----------



## Kuuipo (Aug 24, 2008)

I love them, I'm 45. I usually wear a uniform, but on my day off,, I'll wear a boybeater and skinny jeans. I'm short and I do work really hard on my body, I'm a size 1-3 juniors, if I was larger( or when I was larger) I would not have the body confidence to wear them. I don't wear heels with them, I wear sneakers or sandles because I walk everywhere!


----------



## chaut_01 (Aug 25, 2008)

YAYer! i love mines! the color (dark colored blue) they look great with everything!


----------



## Laurie (Aug 25, 2008)

I loveee themm!! I actually had a pair of bootcut jeans altered and taken in so that they could be skinny.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .. I'm a pretty small girl .. I'm 5 feet flat, I weigh 75 pounds [Yes, I know I'm RATHER underweight.. but in my defense, it's not by choice, [I can't seem to put on weight.. And trust me, I love food] my frame itself is petite.. So I don't look as if I'm sick or anything], and I'm small chested.. I'm like a 00-1 in jeans.. And I have a pair that I absolutely love.. My mummy hates them .. But pfft.. Me loves.. Paired with a nice, long-ish top.. It looks great!! So.. They get a def thumbs up from me!


----------



## misssfleurette (Sep 1, 2008)

yaaaaaaaay!!! I only have one pair of them but they're very comfy!


----------



## korede2 (Sep 24, 2008)

hated them initially til i lost about 2stone. still very curvy but being 4ft 11 every pair of jeans is too long n boot cuts make my thighs look like they go on forever and they also make my legs look really short (i know i'm like the only exception). so i prefer skinny jeans cos they are fitted around the ankles n that way i'm not sweeping the country with my jeans.


----------



## MACaholic21 (Sep 24, 2008)

Hate them!!


----------



## Carlyx (Sep 24, 2008)

I love skinnies, any other jeans look horrid on me now!


----------



## MACLovin (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm going to say -- NAY!


----------



## animacani (Sep 29, 2008)

YAY , YAY , YAY ,   I love skinny jeans!!! My closet it full with drainpipes.. =P


----------



## Tinkee-Belle (Oct 2, 2008)

I stopped wearing them for about a year... but the other day I bought 2 pairs of R&R skinnies and I am in love again! I love them either really dark dark denim or grey.  Paired with a motorcycle jacket and ankle boots... hot!!


----------



## Kitface (Oct 3, 2008)

Depends on what they're paired with them. I think they look good on thin girls (with no thighs), but if you've got bigger thighs (like me) I prefer them under a long shirt or something.


----------



## christina83 (Oct 15, 2008)

I absolutely love skinny jeans, you can wear them with boots, ballets shoes and marry janes and everything,oooh love them...


----------



## doll.face (Dec 4, 2008)

I think it's so weird how everyone is dissing them. I'm a curvey girl but they look AWESOME on me. And no, I am not blind. I hate flares, bootcuts, etc. Those types of jeans make my legs look SUPER unflattering. They make them look huge. Skinny jeans are the only things that flatter my legs. I've seen them look awful on some curvey girls but I really think they look great on me. I have tried on pairs in the past they do NOT flatter for me but most of them always look great.


----------



## rosasola1 (Dec 8, 2008)

they look good on most people, and curvy girls like me look good in them too as long as you wear heals with them. it elongates the leg


----------



## Stephy171 (Dec 8, 2008)

i say yay!!! reading this is shocking because i am bigger and i think skinny jeans look the best on me! and i love to wear the with heels i think it looks so sexyy!!! hmmm um 

*YAYYYY*


----------



## smexiebinks (Dec 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *calliestar* 

 
_I don't really think they are flattering on any body type except extremely skinny girls and little boys. To me if you have the slightest bit of hips, they emphasize them in an unflattering way. Definately not good for people with curves...and by curves I mean any sort of shape. Skinny jeans are one of those trends that may look decent on super skinny runway models but is just not that flattering on the average person. 

Of course my strong opinion against them could just be because I look terrible in them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Lol_

 
I will have to disagree with you, I'm curvy and every time I wear my skinny jeans I get a lot of positive attention. I have hips and a booty, so you don't have to be  EXTREMELY skinny to look good in them. 

It's all about what skinny jeans hou wear, I personally like jeans that are darker and from the Dollhouse brand


----------



## FlashBang (Dec 9, 2008)

I used to hate them until I found I needed them for my boots...then I found out they looked amazing with some of my killer heels and Ive loved them ever since.


----------



## Chuu (Dec 9, 2008)

The best thing the fashion industry could invent.
I thank god for making the fashion designers thinking of skinny jeans again since they're letting my legs look like - hell - thin and I can't imagine myself wearing any other type of jean anymore!


----------



## macfabulous (Dec 9, 2008)

i like them i think they look good on anyone apart from morbidly obese people, i think you just need to wear them correctly with the right things. like they look fab with stillettos


----------



## Willa (Dec 9, 2008)

I don't think it looks good on any type of body
IMO, chubby girls should not wear these without hight heels and should avoid wearing it with running shoes. It makes the leg shorter, I don't think its cute...


----------



## Mac_Lust (Dec 9, 2008)

Luv them! I love how you can wear them with a tunic or even a tee shirt. I love cuffing the bottoms when I wear heels. You can make them look super sexy or dress them down. So for me they are a YAY!!!


----------



## dominichulinda (Dec 11, 2008)

nay for me I have a jlo :/. I want skinny!! lol.


----------



## christinakate (Dec 11, 2008)

Only certain girl's can pull them off. Skinny Jeans and a pair of pumps, not bad. I dont really care if it is all the hype right now, ive liked them before and im still kinda diggin them.


----------



## marreyes38 (Dec 11, 2008)

i love them...i think they look great..i think for me they're very flattering


----------



## amyzon (Dec 11, 2008)

I lost a lot of weight and have finally got down to where I want to be my whole life - I stand at 5'10 - my weight is teetering right at the edge of 140/and high 130s.  I've never been happier with how I look.  My thighs are way thinner now, I'm down to 8's and 6's at some stores, and sized shirts are (holy crapness!) 4's at some stores.  

I thought I was FINALLY ready to take the plunge and try on some skinny jeans at Express.  NOPE.  As soon as I tried them I realized that no matter how much weight I lost I'm never going to change the genetic trait that has been passed from my grandmother, to my mom, to me, and god knows how many generations back it goes... THOSE HIPS!  

I'm sure they'll look sexy in the first ever bikini next summer but they're just not going to work in the skinnies for me.... It gave me a very unflattering tapered shape... I'm trying to think of a good way to describe it but the precise way to portray it is hard to come up with... Let me conjure up this image for you... With my long legs in those skinny jeans, it was a lot like a very lonngggggg isosceles triangle.  It doesn't help that I have absolutely no ass.  It was a major disappointment for me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I have no doubt that girls with a fantastic butt can totally work em!


----------



## Trista (Dec 11, 2008)

I love skinny jeans and wear them all the time. I'm thin so this type of jeans looks best on me.


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amyzon* 

 
_I lost a lot of weight and have finally got down to where I want to be my whole life - I stand at 5'10 - my weight is teetering right at the edge of 140/and high 130s. I've never been happier with how I look. My thighs are way thinner now, I'm down to 8's and 6's at some stores, and sized shirts are (holy crapness!) 4's at some stores. 

I thought I was FINALLY ready to take the plunge and try on some skinny jeans at Express. NOPE. As soon as I tried them I realized that no matter how much weight I lost I'm never going to change the genetic trait that has been passed from my grandmother, to my mom, to me, and god knows how many generations back it goes... THOSE HIPS! 

I'm sure they'll look sexy in the first ever bikini next summer but they're just not going to work in the skinnies for me.... It gave me a very unflattering tapered shape... I'm trying to think of a good way to describe it but the precise way to portray it is hard to come up with... Let me conjure up this image for you... With my long legs in those skinny jeans, it was a lot like a very lonngggggg isosceles triangle. It doesn't help that I have absolutely no ass. It was a major disappointment for me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have no doubt that girls with a fantastic butt can totally work em!_

 
 I am there with you! I am size 2-4, but I do weight training and my legs just don't circulate in those skinnys! I prefer bootleg cuts!


----------



## amyzon (Dec 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_I am there with you! I am size 2-4, but I do weight training and my legs just don't circulate in those skinnys! I prefer bootleg cuts!_

 
Hells yeah!!  A nice straight leg, really tailored, snug up top, not so much on the bottom boot cut that really proportions everything.


----------



## malteze_bubbleg (Dec 14, 2008)

I LOVE skinny jeans.....& i am not thin at all!! I have curves and i like the fact that they make my curves show even more!! Thats just me!!!! I only like shopping for skinny jeans!!!!!


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Dec 14, 2008)

Yay With Pumps And Boots. Nay With Flats. Make Me Look Short And Extra Curvy Without Heels!


----------



## jammie (Dec 16, 2008)

Love skinny jeans so much. I think i have 18 skinny jeans in my closet.


----------



## User35 (Dec 21, 2008)

I CANT stand them.On guys, girls, skinny, fat, average. I think they look silly on everyone.


----------



## dominichulinda (Dec 21, 2008)

lmao^ 

but em' ..yeah my legs don't circulate right either in them and I'm a size 0-4(depending on the cut of the jeans).


----------



## jokers_kick (Dec 27, 2008)

I've NEVER EVER EVER been able to find a well-fitting pair of jeans that weren't skinny. I've been wearing skinny jeans since I was 13, since people made fun of me for wearing the "old lady style" of jeans. 

I used to sew other jeans to make them skinny. Things became so much easier when they came on the market. 



I honestly can say that I think bell-bottom and flare jeans look ridiculous on people as well. It's all opinion :]


----------



## Starr1 (Dec 28, 2008)

Yay. . . but only with boots or heels.


----------



## javachip (Dec 28, 2008)

I don't like them on guys. I'm jealous of girls who can pull them off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have a pair that I wear with boots, but even though I'm not overweight at all I have a big butt and thigh and I'm short. So...I feel like an ice cream cone. LOL.


----------



## Frosting (Aug 11, 2009)

The idea that curvy girls can't wear these jeans is awfully dumb. Curvy girls look the sexiest in skinny jeans to me! I'm a size 8/10, depending on the brand, and I always get compliments when I wear mine.

Screw the haters, if you love your skinny jeans and you feel hot in them then don't let other people's bad attitudes keep you from rocking them!


----------



## jacquelinda (Aug 11, 2009)

im a curvy girl and i love skinny jeans. unfortunately i have strong man calves and it just looks gross on me. im with team bootcut jeans


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Aug 11, 2009)

Thats all I wear! I feel weird in bootcut. Im trying to find some nice regular jeans, no luck yet. But my faves are skinny for sure.


----------



## ginger9 (Aug 11, 2009)

I have a total soft spot for skinny jeans. I have the one pair and I love them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 However I would say they do not do the best for my figure.  They look good mind you BUT they do emphasize my curvy figure. I have a bum (for an asian girl) and also my legs are not long. I always make sure I wear heels with them or it tends to make me look stumpy. But they are like a guilty pleasure I love trying them on!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love them on skinny girls with mile long legs they can wear any kind of shoes with them.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Aug 11, 2009)

yay for me, I'm tall and have slim legs so this type of jeans really flatter me.


----------



## celestia (Aug 11, 2009)

The tapered fit of skinnies make waif type figures more curvy. However, because they are generically designed to fit that straightish 'boy' figure, females with more cury figures have slightly more trouble finding a perfect pair to house their own legs in. 

I fit into smaller sized skinnies really easily...until I get to buttoning them up.. then its just .OMGLOLOLOLOL. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've bought a lovely pair from Europe two years ago and I have yet to find a similar pair that suits me so well. I wish I bought two or seven...


----------



## gildedangel (Aug 11, 2009)

Although skinny jeans look good on me, I don't really wear them much. I prefer a thin straight legged jean. On me they are more comfortable and they look almost the same!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Aug 11, 2009)

I like skinny jeans! It's a yay for me and any girl can rock skinny jeans!


----------



## Verient (Aug 26, 2009)

only type of jeans i wear  x


----------



## kathyp (Aug 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gildedangel* 

 
_Although skinny jeans look good on me, I don't really wear them much. I prefer a thin straight legged jean. On me they are more comfortable and they look almost the same!_

 
Ditto. I really like Levis 504s. Think skinny with the slightest flare at the ankle. 

(Plus they're usually on sale.)

Honestly, I do like skinny jeans, even the tapered ones. I have a thick waist and narrow hips, so I'm just happy to find jeans that simultaneously fit my waist and butt. I have to "girl up" what I'm wearing on top, though or I risk looking like a boy.


----------



## gigiopolis (Aug 27, 2009)

I like 'em a lot! Used to think that only skinny girls can wear them, but I find that they're flattering on a lot of sizes. It just comes down to how well-endowed you are in the butt/hips area (relative to the rest of your body). Since I inherited the "no butt" gene from my mother, so I've got, well, no butt and almost no hips, skinny jeans are sleek on me and make my legs look longer. I'm not the skinniest girl either so that further prevented me from trying skinny jeans, but now I'm a convert.


----------



## seabird (Aug 27, 2009)

yay, i like them on me. i tend to only like skinnies if they fit well though, ill fitting ones look abismal. my favourites are levi 603's.


----------



## Flaminbird (Sep 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_haha i call mine horse legs.. cuz they are just that... muscular ugly short legs. haha_

 

Me too...well not muscular but heavy...like tree trunks is what I have. Even when I lost 20lbs after my hysterectomy I still had heavy legs. My knees are really chunky and I have a hard time even getting into regular jeans. The hips...that's a whole other problem! Thunder Thighs and tree trunk legs


----------



## MizzVivaGlam (Sep 2, 2009)

i love them! they look so hot with heels.


----------



## Shining (Sep 3, 2009)

YAY,I love wearing skinny jeans the fit is much better and they look so good dressed up or down


----------



## Tahti (Sep 3, 2009)

I hate jeans, or skinny jeans, but I LOVE the cross in between jeans and leggings, the b*stardized version of skinny jeans I guess... jeggings, or treggings, or whatever they are, they're freakin' awesome and they make my legs look 6 ft long! I always wear heels too, so that helps ;D

I've only just discovered them, until now I don't think I've worn a pair or trousers/jeans/et cetera in about 3 years.


----------



## bellydancer (Sep 4, 2009)

I love them, that's all I like wearing now.


----------



## sierrao (Sep 4, 2009)

im not a huge fan of skinny jeans cuz they take me back to my childhood when i had to wear straits and high water jeans


----------



## t4ruh (Sep 10, 2009)

.


----------



## DadaH (Sep 11, 2009)

Yay 2x


----------



## metal_romantic (Sep 13, 2009)

Once upon a time, they weren't fashionable. I'm a huge Metallica fan and they rocked the skinnies in the 80's (also Megadeth, amongst many others) and so I thought I'd get a pair as an homage to 80's thrash metal... I tried every shop in my city and finally found one pair (ONE! in grey) that cost a fortune (and no longer fit.... *sigh*) 2 WEEKS LATER, they were everywhere! I was so annoyed! I was glad to be able to buy a trillion after that easily, but still.... it was MY thing, lol. It annoyed me to see so many girls wearing skinny jeans and beat-up ballet flats.... ew... not cute...


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Sep 13, 2009)

They're alright. Sometimes I like wearing them. I have 3 pairs. I personally don't like the ones that are super skinny and really tight around the ankles though. I like the ones that are loose at the ankle.


----------



## Tsunami Rose (Sep 14, 2009)

Hate them with a passion.


----------



## lexsie (Sep 17, 2009)

love them. especially with boots.


----------



## Iffath (Sep 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mgrattan* 

 
_Seeing as all the clothing companies are jumping on the skinny jean bandwagon, what do ya'll Specktra-ites think of them?_

 
For thick waists and hips, and thin calves which makes it the "denim legging" look: Nay Nay Nay!!!!

For the skinny jeans that have uniform thigh and pant leg: Yay!!!!


----------



## astarael7 (Sep 24, 2009)

love them, i wear skinnies pretty much everyday.  it just sucks being short so by the time i hem my skinnies or turn them up they're pretty much bootcut style 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and taking them in is a pain.  although mango makes good length pants for shorter legs.


----------



## queli13 (Dec 9, 2009)

they give you yeasties!


----------



## nettiepoo (Dec 15, 2009)

Dont like em. Im a boot or flare leg kinda person, skinny jeans looks awful on me cuz i have some curves...and proud of it !! Ha ! 2 each is own I guess.


----------



## nettiepoo (Dec 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *queli13* 

 
_they give you yeasties! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

OMG ! Sooo funny..but true


----------



## Cupid (Jan 20, 2010)

I dislike em' but have a pair only due to the fact that they work well with boots. Aside from that you'll never see me in the ankle huggers. Some girls pull them off well though.


----------



## mahonereh (Jan 21, 2010)

At first I didn't think they would look good on me since I have wide hips. I decided to try a pair on just to see, and they actually looked okay on me, lol. I like to wear them with flats. Unfortunately I can't pull off the skinnies w/ heels look.


----------



## widdershins (Jan 22, 2010)

I loooove skinnies! 
I don't even own any other cuts of jeans--but then I'm into the punk/retro/psychobilly-esque look. I'm definitely not the skinniest girl either, but I feel like they balance out my body pretty well. I always wear really dark wash or black. 
I like the ones that have a lot of stretch to them that you can just pull on.


----------



## hello_kitty (Feb 23, 2010)

I was always a "hater" of them (and still are one honestly)... but I bought myself my first pair today *blush*  I'm thin, but have wide hips and rounded butt... so I'm still undecided on how I like them.  I love how my legs look in them, especially with heels!  Definitely wouldn't be for every day wear, I'll probably just wear these when I go out.

I told all my guy friends they'd have to see me in them and give me the verdict, haha.  We'll see how that goes...  luckily, I picked up a pair for $5 on clearance at JCPenny's, so I won't be out a ton of money if I decide they're not for me.


----------



## f a m o u s (Feb 24, 2010)

oh gosh i haaaate them on everyone even the skinny girls, because they look waaay too skinny. and omg they are so uncomfortable:!


----------



## teeezyy (Feb 26, 2010)

during fall and winter im always wearing skinny jeans because i wear boots all the time. to me, they work perfect with boots because you dont have all that excess jeans hanging out or folded over. when occassionally wear flats and i feel that skinny jeans work best with those too. other than that, i wear boot cut jeans!


----------



## Nicala (Feb 26, 2010)

I like skinny jeans that don't feel completely tight on me. I'm not exactly a skinny person - size 14 pants with a big butt and I think it flatters my body. I love the old navy the diva skinny jeans. They aren't too tight nor too loose.


----------



## hello_kitty (Feb 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nubletta* 

 
_I like skinny jeans that don't feel completely tight on me. I'm not exactly a skinny person - size 14 pants with a big butt and I think it flatters my body. I love the old navy the diva skinny jeans. They aren't too tight nor too loose._

 
Ooo, didn't even think of checking Old Navy's selection!  I'll have to keep that in mind.

I'm kind of scared by all the people saying they're uncomfortable... exactly how tight are you buying them?  LOL... Mine don't feel uncomfortable, but aren't loose either.


----------



## blackeneddove (Feb 26, 2010)

^ Perhaps they're buying jeans with no stretch at all? All of my skinny jeans have a little bit of stretch in them, and they are super comfy. Skiny jeans with no stretch = wayyy too tight when you sit down and not comfy. Sometimes I thrift for regular jeans (with a hint of stretch, of course) and take them in myself with a sewing machine, it's much cheaper. If any of you ladies who are fans of this style of jean and are decent with a sewing machine, it's something to think about 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And I personally love skinny jeans, they are the only type of jeans I wear, and I think most people can pull them off, regardless of height/weight, of course they look flattering on some people more than others though. I'm 5'8 and at my height I definately think these jeans flatter my body shape the best. Just a matter of preference though!


----------



## Nicala (Feb 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hello_kitty* 

 
_Ooo, didn't even think of checking Old Navy's selection!  I'll have to keep that in mind.

I'm kind of scared by all the people saying they're uncomfortable... exactly how tight are you buying them?  LOL... Mine don't feel uncomfortable, but aren't loose either._

 
They're a bit stretchy. Also, during the day, the jeans start to loosen up a bit which feels nice.  I'm usually size 14 in any pants - but on my I've noticed the grey wash is a bit tighter than the jean skinnies. As I said, they end up loosening up after walking around 'em for a bit.


----------



## jess126xo (Feb 26, 2010)

i have an hourglass shape (im latina) and skinny jeans look great on me they actually show your curves nicely .. i prefer them with long shirts tho b/c i dont feel too comfortable showing my butt lol .. soo yay for me


----------



## hello_kitty (Feb 27, 2010)

I wore mine out last night and I'm in love <3  I'm going to stop by JCPenny's and see if they have anymore $5 pairs in my size left


----------



## ICandi (Feb 28, 2010)

I like skinny jeans and jeggings. You can wear skinny jeans with heels, ballet flats, or high top kicks. I loove the way they look on me


----------



## finchkittie (Mar 9, 2010)

Nay for me! My body simply does not do skinny jeans.
I'm too curvy and I have no fashion sense.
It's not that I don't like them though, I sometimes envy those that can pull them off. They're just definitely not for me.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 9, 2010)

Totally yay!


----------



## Civies (Mar 15, 2010)

Yay.

Now that I've started wearing skinny jeans I can't wear anything else (straight leg is okay). Skinny jeans elongate my legs whereas I feel like everything else makes my legs look stumpy, and my legs are the biggest part of my body too.


----------



## Turpentine (Mar 15, 2010)

Yay for me!
My entire jeans collection is made up by almost only skinnies


----------



## MizzMelroseMood (Mar 15, 2010)

Yay if u wear the correct size and don't look like ur about to bust them open because their so tight  lol. 

Their the best with cute heels/shoes because they don't cover them up.


----------



## bubbleheart (Apr 9, 2010)

I will only wear skinny jeans when they're tucked into boots - I like that look.  But otherwise - my short legs and not size 0 figure do not look flattering in skinny jeans - yucky yuck they make my look like a hippo!  I was so disappointed when skinny jeans first came back into style - everyone used to make fun of skinny jeans so bad when I was a teen!


----------



## downloadstone (Apr 11, 2010)

I love skinny jeans! I'm not particularly fond of my legs (though I don't think they're fat or anything, I just don't like them as much as the rest of my body) but I do like the way they look in skinny jeans. I only own three pairs, but seem to wear them more often than any of my other jeans too. I really ought to pick up a few more pairs.


----------



## larababyx (Apr 14, 2010)

i love skinny jeans !
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 when i put on baggy jeans i dont feel as girly as i do in skinnys ! x


----------

